
Why Are Geniuses Destroying Jobs in Uganda? - 1PlayerOne
https://www.cgdev.org/blog/why-are-geniuses-destroying-jobs-uganda
======
Finnucane
This is true to a certain extent. Clearly, labor costs would be affected if
labor could move more freely. We see this in the US in the fights over
immigrant labor and minimum wage, and in particular how the availability of
low-skill immigrant labor affects particular industries (agriculture,
construction, for instance). There has been some convergence of wages in the
EU in part because labor can move relatively freely within the member states.

But I'd also suggest that the Bezoses and Musks of the world aren't pushing
for automation in their workplaces because they want wages to be cheaper; they
want wages to be zero. Cheaper labor might slow that progress, but not
eliminate entirely. The robot always shows up for work, doesn't organize, or
demand benefits. Robots don't need the protection of worker safety laws.

Amazon is always going to be trying to destroy jobs in Uganda.

